# Gibts in Frankfurt Trails???



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. September 2007)

Servus,
wie es aussieht, werde ich ab Januar in Frankfurt sein und bin jetzt schon am grübeln ob man da überhaupt halbwegs biken kann ohne eine Weltreise zu unternehmen. Klar der Taunus ist wohl 20-30km entfernt aber die will man ja schließlich auch nicht immer fahren. Ich werde in der Nähe der Friedberger LAndstraße arbeiten und in der Nähe vorübergehend Quartier beziehen. LAut Stadtplan isses ja in F ehr Mau was Wald angeht. DA bin ich in Stuttgart besseres gewohnt. Zumindest mal laut Karte. Mit Biken meine ich keine Waldautobahnen abgrasen sondern diese als Zubringer zu feinen Trails mit Wurzeln und was dazugehört zu nutzen. 

Die Trails sollten mögl. schnell erreichbar sein. 

Gibt es das in Frankfurt bzw. in der Umgebung der Friedberger LAndstr.? 

Danke


----------



## fritzn (18. September 2007)

In FFM selbst kann ich Dir nicht weiterhelfen, aber Du bist mit Öffentlichen (RMV.de) gut und schnell in Oberursel-Hohemark oder Kronberg 20 - 30 min Bahnfahrt. Und dort beginnt der Trailspaß.
Die meisten kommen gleich mit dem Bike, aber als Demo-Fahrer sei Dir der Zug empfohlen 

Hier ist so einiges zu finden, wenn auch eher XC- oder All-Mtn-Touren:
http://www.mtb-rhein-main.de/

Und:
http://www.woffm.de/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lucafabian (18. September 2007)

Steppenwolf-RM schrieb:


> Servus,
> wie es aussieht, werde ich ab Januar in Frankfurt sein und bin jetzt schon am grübeln ob man da überhaupt halbwegs biken kann ohne eine Weltreise zu unternehmen. Klar der Taunus ist wohl 20-30km entfernt aber die will man ja schließlich auch nicht immer fahren. Ich werde in der Nähe der Friedberger LAndstraße arbeiten und in der Nähe vorübergehend Quartier beziehen. LAut Stadtplan isses ja in F ehr Mau was Wald angeht. DA bin ich in Stuttgart besseres gewohnt. Zumindest mal laut Karte. Mit Biken meine ich keine Waldautobahnen abgrasen sondern diese als Zubringer zu feinen Trails mit Wurzeln und was dazugehört zu nutzen.
> 
> Die Trails sollten mögl. schnell erreichbar sein.
> ...



Das gibts innerhalb von Frankfurt genausowenig wies sowas innerhalb von Stuttgart gibt...Am Main gibts ein paar Treppen


----------



## Schwarzer Kater (18. September 2007)

Vielleicht findest du im Quickies in Frankfurt-Thread was passendes.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. September 2007)

@fritzn
Hab da ja noch nen kleines 03ér Speci Enduro für die Trails 
Wenn die Bahn aber 20-30 min braucht fajre ich das per Bike auch nicht zwingend gerne 

Werde mir die Links heute Abend mal ansehen. 

@Lucafabian
Da haste nicht ganz unrecht. Wohne hier nat. sehr genial nah zum Wald.
Aber man muss dann wohl ein paar Kilometer in Kauf nehmen um zu den Trails zu kommen. Bin hier halt in 5 min im Wald 

Treppen mag ich garnicht. Macht nur das Material hinüber.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. September 2007)

Schwarzer Kater schrieb:


> Vielleicht findest du im Quickies in Frankfurt-Thread was passendes.





Ich sehe, im Norden isses MAu. Werde mich dann aber mal da einklinken wenn es soweit ist.


----------



## fritzn (18. September 2007)

Alternative:
Wohnen bei den Trails, arbeiten in FFM.


----------



## Trailscout (18. September 2007)

Also im Thread den Schwarzer Kater gepostet hat gibts einiges an Info.
Und nur mal so: Die grünste Stadt Deutschlands mit Stuttgart zu vergleichen,
tz... 

Da die Friedberger ziemlich nördlich anfängt empfehle ich die Richtung Nord-Ost Richtung Bad Vilbeler Wald. Kann man auch in nen Bus steigen bis Lohrberg der ist in 10 minuten da.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (18. September 2007)

Nunja, Google Maps hat nicht viel Grün gezeigt. Lasse mich aber gerne eines besseren belehren. 
Ich hoffe dann auch, dass die Innenstadt nochmal was leckerer wird bis ich da bin  Mein Eindruck vom August lässt mein Herz nicht höher schlagen. Stuggi ist auch net der Wahnsinn aber die Innenstadt sieht schon was besser aus.
Wobei ich hier niemanden beleidigen will  Gell. 
Bin übrigens auch kein Stuttgarter!!

@fritzn 
Auf längere Sicht ist das in jedem Fall so geplant.


----------



## michi220573 (21. September 2007)

Für Großstädter sind 20-30 min doch eher keine Entfernung ...

Zum Thema - wenn Du es bis zur Hohemark geschafft hast, gibt es dort den Weiltalbus. Der hat einen Biketransportanhänger dran und fährt Dich bis zum Sandplacken hinauf.

http://www.weiltalweg.de/bus.php

Dann noch bis zum Feldberg und/oder Altkönig kurbeln und ab geht's. Demo8-tauglich sind die meisten Trails vielleicht nicht wirklich, auch bergauf wär's wohl 'ne Quälerei, mit 'nem Enduro solltest Du aber doch ausreichend Spaß haben.

Höchstwahrscheinlich wird Dich der Bus zum Feldberg nicht mitnehmen, jedenfalls nicht, solange Du ein Bike dabei hast, aber versuchen kannste es ja trotzdem mal:

http://www.rmv.de/coremedia/generator/RMV/AutoCo/Fahrrad/MitDemFahrradAufTour

Ob wir mehr Wald haben als Stuttgart oder weniger, weiß ich nicht, aber die Berge dürften höher sein, oder? Das wäre ja auch ein Vorteil.

Übrigens - wenn Du mit dem Auto von der Friedberger Landstr. über die A661 zur Hohemark fährst, solltest Du max. 15 min brauchen. Musst dann nicht radeln und auch nicht mit dem Zug und/oder der U-Bahn fahren. Wäre vielleicht 'ne alte Native.


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (21. September 2007)

michi220573 schrieb:


> Für Großstädter sind 20-30 min doch eher keine Entfernung ...
> 
> Zum Thema - wenn Du es bis zur Hohemark geschafft hast, gibt es dort den Weiltalbus. Der hat einen Biketransportanhänger dran und fährt Dich bis zum Sandplacken hinauf.
> 
> ...



 Hört sich doch alles ganz gut an. 15min. mit dem Auto ist doch nen Wort.  DAnn kann Frankfurt ja kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trailscout (22. September 2007)

Na da sind ja einige Tipps für dich. Wer weiß, vielleicht sieht man sich bald mal auf den Trails! 

Mein Kommentar zum grünen FFM bezog sich darauf, das FFM wirklich die Stadt in Deutschland ist, die in Proportion zur Fläche den größten Grün/Waldanteil hat. Obwohl es sicherlich Städte gibt, die grüner wirken.
Aus Wikipedia:
Der Frankfurter Grüngürtel umfasst mit 8.000 Hektar etwa ein Drittel des Frankfurter Stadtgebiets. Er zieht sich ringförmig um den Stadtkern und ist seit 1994 als Landschaftsschutzgebiet ausgewiesen. Zum Grüngürtel gehören neben dem 4.902 Hektar großen Frankfurter Stadtwald im Süden auch die Schwanheimer Düne, das Niddatal, der Lohrberg, das Enkheimer Ried, der Fechenheimer Mainbogen und zahlreiche Kleingartenanlagen. Der Palmengarten Frankfurt ist ein seit 1871 bestehender international renommierter Botanischer Garten, der etwa 2500 Pflanzenarten kultiviert.

Im Palmengarten habe ich neulich bei einem Besuch auf Beinen Trails gesehen.
Aber irgendwie wollten die nicht das man da fährt  

Wenn du im Nordteil der Friedberger wohnst (so in der Nähe Friedberger Warte/FH) dann kann ich halt echt empfehlen, einfach mal in den Bus nach Bad Vilbel zu steigen (30er) und nach 3 Stationen oben am Heilsberg auszusteigen. Du bist dann direkt am Vilbeler Wald und kannst dich auf einem netten Kurs austoben. Und zurück in die Stadt geht schnell (ca 10-15 Minuten
bis FH)

Dann wünsche ich mal Happy Trails!


----------



## mzaskar (24. September 2007)

@ Steppenwolff

Bin am WE in der nähe von Stuttgart (Filderstatt - Plattenhard) hat du einen guten Tip für eine schöne Tour für den Soontag Nachmittag?? 

Gruss

Stefan


----------



## Steppenwolf-RM (24. September 2007)

@Trailscout
MAn sieht sich dann auf dem Trail. Werde mich sicher wieder melden und dann können wir ja mal ne Runde drehen.

@mzaskar
Wir haben hier eine nette Runde zum biken. Sonntags fahren meist auch immer 2-3 Leute die auch wesentlich fitter auf de Lunge sind als ich. Ich würde Dir vorschlagen, Dich da einfach mit dran zu hängen. Die fahren sicher auch diesen Sonntag. Ich hab Sonntag nicht soviel Zeit. Besuch.
Schau hier mal rein http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=36190&page=470
Ich denke mal, am Freitag wird das dann geplant. 
Spaß solltest für nen NAchmittag mit Sicherheit haben.


----------



## fuchs59 (1. Oktober 2007)

Hallo,

eine Anmerkung von mir. Von der Friedberger Warte runter rollen
bis Bergersheim danach an der Nidda bis Bad Vilbel dort in den besagten
Stadtwald über den Lohrberg zurück. Ist eine recht schöne Runde OHNE
Bus und Bahn. ;-)


----------



## DieSardine0309 (5. Dezember 2017)

An Oberursel Hohemark gibt es nen kleinen aber geilen Bikepark. Wer lust hat soll mich anschreiben


----------



## sipaq (6. Dezember 2017)

Du bist echt ein Held, hier einen 10 Jahre alten Thread wieder auszugraben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hecklerfahrer (8. Dezember 2017)

Abgesehen davon, dass der Thread steinalt ist, ist es komplett unnötig von einem "kleinen, aber geilen Bikepark" mit Ortsangabe zu sprechen. Solche Art von Öffentlichkeit für ein paar Sprunghügelchen führt nur dazu, dass die Stadt demnächst mit dem Bagger da mal durchrollt und alles kaputt macht.

@DieSardine0309: Lass den Kids aus der Nachbarschaft ihren Spass, da muss nicht ganz Rhein-Main rumrollen. Bitte verbreite die Location nicht weiter, auch nicht per PM. Und lösch deinen Eintrag wieder.

Danke Dir.


----------



## DieSardine0309 (8. Dezember 2017)

Lustig ist aber, dass diese paar "Sprunghügelchen" eigentlich schon jeder aus Oberursel kennt und ich sehe dort jeden Tag irgendwelche neuen Leute dort. Dieser kleine Spot ist dort auch schon seit Jahren.


----------



## Hecklerfahrer (8. Dezember 2017)

Du hast Dich vor einem Monat hier angemeldet und scheinst noch nicht das Problem zu kennen, was mit "Spots" passiert, die im Netz veröffentlicht werden. Es genügt doch, wenn die Kids aus dem Ort da rumrollen.


----------

